# Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen​*In gut 8 Wochen steht die Hauptversammlung des DAFV an.

Früher war es mal üblich, zusammen mit der endgültigen Einladung/Tagesordnung auch das Material für die Delegierten zu verschicken. 
Laut Satzung DAFV muss aber nur noch Einladung und Tagesordnung bis SPÄTESTENS 8 Wochen vor der Hauptversammlung vorliegen. 
Man scheint im DAFV der Meinung zu sein, dass die vorläufige Einladung von Anfang des Jahres mit der vorläufigen Tagesordnung dafür reicht.

Das Material für die Delegierten wird wohl laut Geschäftsordnung (soll eigentlich mit Einladung und Tagesordnung raus, KANN aber bis spätestens 6 Wochen vor Veranstaltung verzögert werden) erst 6 Wochen vor Sitzung verschickt werden, so Informanten. 

Man will wohl den Mitgliedern (Landes- und Spezialverbände) und deren Delegierten nicht all zu viel Zeit lassen, um sich durch die immer noch nicht vorliegenden Zahlen 2013 und den anstehenden Haushaltsentwurf 2015 durchackern zu können.

Um am Ende vielleicht dann wieder auch noch konkrete und peinliche Fragen zu den Finanzen zu stellen.

Die dann, wie bei der letzten HV, nicht beantwortet werden können oder wollen (der Rheinische hatte ja auf die direkte Beantwortung der Fragen in der Sitzung verzichtet, weil ihm die schriftliche Beantwortung zugesichert wurde. Die konkrete, schriftliche  Beantwortung dieser Fragen durch den DAFV steht bis heute nach unsere Kenntnis noch aus).

Man könnte natürlich auch anders arbeiten und rechtzeitig informieren.
Und versuchen schon im Vorfeld möglichst alle Mitglieder nicht nur zu informieren, sondern bei den vielen Problemen auch kooperativ einzubinden. 

Besser jedenfalls als obskure Fonds einzurichten, um aus den Landesverbänden mehr Kohle raus zu schlagen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4208839#post4208839

Und auch der DAFV wird ja nicht gezwungen, die Fristen bis zum letzten auszuschöpfen oder nicht rechtzeitig und vollumfänglich zu informieren.

*Fragen zur Leistung und Bilanz des DAFV*
Anderthalb Jahre sind nun jedenfalls seit Eintritt der Rechtskraft DAFV vergangen.

9 hauptamtliche Angestellte (darunter 3 Geschäftsführer) und 13 Mitglieder des Präsidiums "arbeiteten" unverdrossen zum "Wohle" der organisierten Angelfischerei.

Durch die Zusatzzahlung von 55 Cent pro organisiertem Zahler aus den Ex-DAV-Landes- und Spezialverbänden 2013 sowie die Beitragszahlung des inzwischen ausgetretenen LFV-Bayern hatte der DAFV zudem 2013 ca. 300.000 Euro mehr und zusätzlich zur Verfügung als 2014. 

Zusätzlich zu den so schon von den organisierten Angelfischern aufgebrachten Millionen Euros an Beiträgen seit Rechtskraft, welche über die Landesverbände bezahlt werden. 

Bei einem mit so viel Personal und Geld bestens ausgestatteten Bundesverband wie dem DAFV kann man natürlich erwarten, dass richtig gute und konkrete Lobbyarbeit für die mittelbar organisierten Angelfischer gemacht wird, die das alles ja am Ende finanzieren.

Wir waren daher so frei, der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ihrem Präsidium, sowie den im DAFV organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbänden eine Mail zukommen zu lassen.

In der Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan die Leistungen und die Arbeit des DAFV an Hand konkreter Fragen sowohl der interessierten Öffentlichkeit wie auch den Mitgliedern des DAFV, den Landes- und Spezialverbänden, darstellen kann. 

*Und zwar gerne noch deutlich rechtzeitig VOR der Hauptversammlung des DAFV......*



> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> es sind nun seit Rechtskraft des DAFV im Mai 2013 fast anderthalb Jahre ins Land gegangen.
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Es kann natürlich auch jeder mittelbar im DAFV organisierte Angelfischer über seinen Verein bei seinem Landesverband veranlassen, dass die Antworten auf die oben genannten Fragen bei der Hauptversammmlung des DAFV gegeben werden, in dem die Landesverbände entsprechende Anträge einbringen.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html

An der Reaktion eurer Landesverbände zu solchen Fragen von euch könnt ihr dann ja auch schnell sehen, in wie weit diese wirklich den drängenden Fragen rund um Angeln und Angler in der Arbeit des DAFV aufgeschlossen sind...

Oder in wie weit diese Landesverbände nur irgendeinen Bundesverband wollen, für den sie dann das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer gerne raushauen, um weiter "Ruhe im Karton" zu haben....


----------



## Honeyball (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Vielleicht etwas offTopic, aber in diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht auch nicht:

Wenn bei uns im Büro ein männlicher Kollege für seine Lethargie bekannt ist, heißt es im Ruhrpott-Jargon: "Der schaukelt sich den ganzen Tag seine Eier".
Was sagt man da eigentlich im Fall einer weiblichen Kollegin???


----------



## racoon (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

...stöcke


----------



## Honeyball (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

 Danke!!!

...und jetzt wieder zurück zum eigentlich Thema,


(obwohl......)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Wieder zum Thema:

Dass die Landeverbände nicht für Angler oder das Angeln sprechen, sondern bestenfalls für die bei ihnen mittelbar organisierten Angelfischer, sollte inzwischen jedem klar geworden sein.

Sollte es jedoch einen Landesverband geben, der NICHT die oben gestellten Fragen als Antrag (zur Beantwortung durch das Präsidium) auf der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV einbringt, sondern weiterhin stumpf und kritiklos abnickt und zahlt, dann hat jeder dieser Landesverbände auch das Recht verloren, im Namen der organisierten Angelfischer zu sprechen.

Denn damit haben sie dann bewiesen, dass diese Vermutung wohl stimmen dürfte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder in wie weit diese Landesverbände nur irgendeinen Bundesverband wollen, für den sie dann das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer gerne raushauen, um weiter "Ruhe im Karton" zu haben....



Und wenn sich das Vereine und die da organisierten (und letztlich alles zahlenden) Angelfischer von ihren Landesverbänden gefallen lassen, haben sie es wirklich nicht besser verdient...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder zum Thema:
> 
> Dass die Landeverbände nicht für Angler oder das Angeln sprechen, sondern bestenfalls für die bei ihnen mittelbar organisierten Angelfischer, sollte inzwischen jedem klar geworden sein.



Leider nur den nicht organisierten Anglern...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte es jedoch einen Landesverband geben, der NICHT die oben gestellten Fragen als Antrag (zur Beantwortung durch das Präsidium) auf der Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV einbringt, sondern weiterhin stumpf und kritiklos abnickt und zahlt, dann hat jeder dieser Landesverbände auch das Recht verloren, im Namen der organisierten Angelfischer zu sprechen.



Warum? Das geht denen doch am Arxxx vorbei....




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn sich das Vereine und die da organisierten (und letztlich alles zahlenden) Angelfischer von ihren Landesverbänden gefallen lassen, haben sie es wirklich nicht besser verdient...



Auch das wird wieder passieren- inkl. anschließenden allgemeinen Schulterklopfen... Nicht nur das man die Angler in diesem Land vereint hat- nein, man hat auch den BV vor der Insolvenz gerettet. Ein Grund mehr für Schulterklopfen...

PS: Ich finde das Wort "Leistung" im Titel irreführend...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Hätte ich aber nur "Bilanz" geschrieben, hätten viele vermutet, es gehe "nur" um Finanzen...

Daher eben das "Leistung" mit im Titel, wenngleich ich Deine Ausführungen nachvollziehen kann.

Um die Bilanz und das mit der Kohle, da kümmern wird uns drum, wenn die vom DAFV endlich mal die Zahlen von 2013 rausdrücken und ihren Haushaltsentwurf für 2015 - dürfte auch wieder interessant werden...

oder so.................


----------



## Thorgolf (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Auf den kürzlich abgehaltenen "Regionaltagungen" des LSFV wurde angekündigt, dass der DAFV eine Beitragserhöhung plant.

Nachdem die Bayern ausgetreten sind und 2 weitere Landesverbände ihre DAFV-Beiträge auf Sperrkonten überwiesen haben, sollen diejenigen gemolken werden, die noch brav zahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Ja nun, wenn der LSFV-SH (dem wir ja auch Frau Dr. zu verdanken haben, die ist da ja Ehrenmitglied und wurde vom LSFV-SH vorgeschlagen) den Kurs und die "Arbeit" des DAFV für richtig hält und nicht nachfrägt (siehe Fragen oben), sondern weiter blind abnickt und das alles so auch noch finanzieren will, ist es doch nur folgerichtig, wenn die im LSFV-SH organisierten Zahler/Angelfischer dafür auch bluten sollen.

Die haben ja schliesslich diese Funktionäre und Delegierten gewählt, die das so beschliessen und umsetzen.

Siehe dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn sich das Vereine und die da organisierten (und letztlich alles zahlenden) Angelfischer von ihren Landesverbänden gefallen lassen, haben sie es wirklich nicht besser verdient...


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

21 Std. nach Veröffentlichung dieses Trööts:
rund 560 Klicks, 9 Postings.

Thomas, sei nicht enttäuscht.
Aber: 
was will man auch dazu sagen??? 

*Leistungs*bilanz des DAFV...
|kopfkrat
Ähem... 
|kopfkrat
ein Logo wurde entworfen...
|kopfkrat


#c

Sie ist mehr als fett im Minus.
Sie ist quasi nicht vorhanden.
Sie gehört dem Insolvenzverwalter in die Hand gedrückt.

Mir fällt zu dem Thema nix ein.

Wann schwingt endlich die Abrissbirne?


----------



## hennes59 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

ehrlich - ich hatte nichts anderes vom "neuen" Verband erwartet und schon vor Langem resigniert.

Ich finde es trotzdem toll und lobenswert, dass es unter uns Anglern noch Menschen gibt, die "keine Ruhe" geben und offen fragen, was vielen von uns auf der Zunge liegt und trotzdem nicht ausgesprochen wird. An dieser Stelle ein DICKES DANKE an Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Danke - das freut mich doch auch mal...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Nur um das auch noch mal klar zu stellen:
Laut Satzung und Geschäftsordnung MUSS 8 Wochen vor Sitzung die Tagesordnung raus sein - das wäre letzten Samstag gewesen.

Obwohl schon klar ist, dass über Beitragserhöhung, Umlage etc. verhandelt werden soll, ging keine aktuelle Tagesordnung fristgemäß raus - nur die vorläufige Pro Forma TO von Anfang des Jahres steht im Raum.

Nur das Delegiertenmaterial KANN bis 6 Wochen vor Sitzung verzögert werden, die TO MUSS 8 Wochen vorher raus sein....

Also wieder einmal mehr satzungswidriges Verhalten des Präsidiums und der Geschäftsstellen.

Obwohl bei nicht satzungsgemäßer Ladung natürlich jeder da gefasste Beschluss angefochten werden könnte..

Aber, da biete ich Wetten an, die Landesverbände werden auch das wieder alles stumpf schlucken in ihrer "Kompetenz", und sich das gefallen lassen..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Und wenn die gar nix schicken- abnicken, schulterklopfen und Kohle der Mitglieder verbrennen geht immer- auch ohne TO...

Da wird keiner nur ein Wort drüber verlieren. Könnte ja Gegenwind geben!

 Und wenn die Kohle nicht reicht gibt es eine Umlage. Erst im BV, dann in den LV. Schlecht arbeiten und dann mal hier ein paar Euro, dann dort noch ein paar Euro. Das ist doch alles nur noch verarsxxe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und wenn die gar nix schicken- abnicken, schulterklopfen und Kohle der Mitglieder verbrennen geht immer- auch ohne TO...


Befürchte ich auch - aber wenn auch nur ein LV und seine Delegierten und Funktionäre nen Arxxx in der Hose hätten, würden sie die Sitzung platzen lassen wegen fehlerhafter Einladung und dadurch Beschlussunfähigkeit.

Das würde aber Intelligenz, Rückgrat und Anstand erfordern.

Ich gehe eher wie Du von weiterem, blinden abnicken aus..

Das wird aber die (Nicht)Leistungsbilanz des DAFV weder aufhübschen noch noch elender machen - Schrott bleibt Schrott.....


----------



## Dingsi (24. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Moin zusammen.

Ich les hier nu seit geraumer Zeit mit und bin echt entsetzt über den DAFV auch wenn ich quasi "unorganisiert" bin.

Für mich stellen sich hier mehrere Fragen:

1. Warum wird hier nicht rechtlich gegen angegangen?
2. Warum wird nicht ein eigener Verband gegründet um eine Alternative zu bieten?

Thomas deine Aktivitäten in allen Ehren (Und meinen höchster Respekt dafür!!), aber meinst Du, dass Deine Aufklärung und Engagement Sinn macht, ohne weitere Schritte zu unternehmen (z.B. rechtlich)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*

Das ist Sache der organisierten Angelfischer, nicht der Medien, da rechtlich einzuschreiten und/oder endlich den DAFV (und am besten nen Teil der LV gleich mit) zu beerdigen..

Wir waren bisher die Einzigen, die da recherchiert und veröffentlicht haben, jetzt fängt es gerade mit Fisch und Fang auch bei bei den Printmedien an.

Das ist einfach "dicke Bretter bohren" und "steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein" - und das ist unser Aufgabe als Medium:
Informieren, kommentieren, diskutieren...

Ob und wie sie diesen DAFV weiter wollen und etwas dagegen unternehmen oder nicht, das ist alleine Sache der organisierten Angelfischer und nicht die von Anglern oder am Angeln interessierter Menschen oder Medien.

Und da genau diese organisierten Angelfischer auch in den Vereinen und Landesverbänden immer wieder die gleichen Tr..... wählen, die das dann im Bundesverband abnicken, und schön alles brav immer weiter bezahlen, will das eben die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer genau so mit dem Bundesverband - auch wenn die organisierten Angelfischer nur eine kleine Minderheit unter den 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen sind.


----------



## Knispel (24. September 2014)

*AW: Leistungsbilanz des DAFV: Viele Fragen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jetzt fängt es gerade mit Fisch und Fang auch bei bei den Printmedien an.
> 
> .



Und noch eine : Im heute erschienenen "Matchangler" ist auch ein äußerst kritischer Bericht über die geplanten "Richtlinien für Gemeinschaftsfischen" und sonstigen "Leistungen" des DAFV abgedruckt. Es regt sich etwas ....


----------

